# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  В Литве  родились щенки.

## dainius

01.11.09 родились щенки от Bosco von der Hagenmuhle и Haska vom Wieratal , 2 кобеля-черных , 3 кобеля-зонарный , 3-суки-зонарные.

*Bosco von der Hagenmuhle*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...er-Hagenmuehle

*Haska vom Wieratal*
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...a-vom-Wieratal

Контактный телефон: . 0037068662865 Dainius
bliudziusdainius@gmail.com
www.kopuvilkas.lt

----------


## Алена

> 01.11.09 родились щенки 2 кобеля-черных , 3 кобеля-зонарный , 3-суки-зонарные.


Ой как много! Здоровья деткам!

----------


## dainius



----------


## dainius

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLKXUXB0M_w

----------


## dainius

20.11.2010 в Литве родились щенки от
о. Zar von der Schiffslache (Ellute von der Mohnwiese - Flora von der Schiffslache)
Pedigree
Заводчик: Herbert Born
Владелец: G&#252;nther Diegel

м. Haska vom Wieratal (Shadow vom Salztalblick - Ondra vom Haus Van Hipp)
Pedigree
Заводчик: David Buss
Владелец: Dainius Bliudžius


6 кобелей (4 зонарно-серых, 2 черно-подпалых) и 5 сук (3 зонарно-серых, 2 черно-подпалых)

Ожидается, что щенки с этого помета будут обладать отличным здоровьем, крепким телосложением, превосходными анатомическими данными, сбалансированным темпераметром и набором инстинктов, необходимым для спорта, работы, разведения и активного времяпровождения.

Заводчик, владелец племенного питомника немецких овчарок “Kopu Vilkas”, Дайнюс Блюджюс
Тел.: +370 686 62865, 
Ел. почта: bliudziusdainius@gmail.com
www.kopuvilkas.lt

----------


## Tatjana

Дайниус, как щенки от Зара? Что можете уже про них сказать? Есть ли какое видео?

----------


## dainius

schenkam dve nedeli 

http://i1015.photobucket.com/albums/...DSC00526-1.jpg

----------


## dainius

vtrechiali novij god i prazdnavali rozdestvo

foto

----------


## dainius

Schenkam 8 nedel, jest svobodnih neskolko schenkov
    Bolsche foto zdes

----------

